# Our 10 week old Standard Poodle



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Beautiful! I LOVE silver poodles!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lovely lovely lovely!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to you and Luna! Love her name. Perfect for a beautiful silver SPOO.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Luna is such a cute name and she is such a cute girl. I love her too. 

I have one the same age  Enjoy!

pr


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your new family member, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Luna is very pretty! Looking forward to lots of pictures right? Congratulations to you both!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Welcome to PF. ?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She is just great. Enjoy your new journey. What a pretty face Luna.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is lovely. You are now required to show us lots of pictures so we can watch her color clear. She will be such a pretty silver, like her name sake.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Congratulations, and Luna is beautiful! Can't wait to hear more about her, and see more pics


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

She quite a beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## rempoo (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank You everyone! We ill post Lots of Pictures forsure.... We will prob have lots of questions also, seeing we are new to this breed.. Still a Joy for us.. She is my daughters dog and I am just grandma lol She pick the perfect name for her yes..


----------



## Layla’smum (Dec 16, 2020)

She’s just so beautiful and it sounds like she is fitting into your family so well congratulations 😊


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Layla’smum said:


> She’s just so beautiful and it sounds like she is fitting into your family so well congratulations 😊


The Recommended Reading algorithm has a bad tendency to suggest really old threads. Rempoo hasn't posted anything since 2015. It's too bad. I would have loved to see pictures of Luna as she cleared to silver.


----------

